# DarkMate: setting up a clean MATE desktop with SLiM



## broozar (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have been dissatisfied with the performance of GNOME on my FreeBSD desktop, and since XFCE seems to be in development hell, I was forced to try out MATE as a light-weight desktop alternative. After a few weeks, I like it so much now that I re-wrote my old desktopInstall.sh script into a MATE-only version with custom themeing. Have a look at my GitHub for the script and a few more screenshots: https://github.com/broozar/installDesktopFreeBSD/tree/DarkMate12

Besides giving you a beautiful dark desktop, the script also solves a number of common problems:
- SLiM defaulting to the US keyboard instead of using your local layout: solved by using a custom keyboard conf file
- SLiM theme looking rather bland: solved by automatically installing ross' beautiful theme and altering the conf file for you
- MATE session not starting up: the scripts creates .xinitrc files for you
- Saving dconf settings and moving them to another machine for themeing: thanks to this forum post, the script has a solution for that too

If you are interested in these solutions, have a look at the script source, it comes with a lot of comments. Feedback welcome.


----------



## broozar (Jul 3, 2019)

update to v0.2: 
- moved .xinitrc and GTK CSS to /usr/share/skel, which is the proper way to set up user defaults
- new: PKG mirror selection


----------



## broozar (Oct 12, 2019)

I made a video, setting up a whole desktop system using the script:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMzE63z6yLk_


----------



## ghostdawg (Nov 12, 2019)

Can you use the script if you already have Mate installed, or do you just installed the themes?


----------



## broozar (Mar 24, 2020)

ghostdawg said:


> Can you use the script if you already have Mate installed, or do you just installed the themes?


The script is intended to set up a new machine that has nothing on it other than a minimal system. I don't see why it wouldn't work if some of the software was already installed, but no promises.


----------



## broozar (Mar 24, 2020)

A new version of DarkMate is out: Version 12.1 comes with better theming for both MATE and SLiM, cleaner code, experimental Nvidia support, new keyboard shortcuts, bugfixes, and a tidier software selection.

As always, the repository and instructions can be found on GitHub: https://github.com/broozar/installDesktopFreeBSD


----------



## phalange (Mar 26, 2020)

broozar said:


> If you are interested in these solutions, have a look at the script source, it comes with a lot of comments. Feedback welcome.



Same boat for me, I haven't used Mate in ages but on FreeBSD it's clean and scorching fast, and it looks great these days too. I've switched over to it and this thread came up because I was looking for theming ideas. Thanks for these links, this is cool. I need to install DarkMate immediately.


----------



## Truuks99 (Feb 27, 2021)

I am new to FreeBSD but loving every moment of it, thank you sir for this amazing tool! God bless!


----------



## broozar (Apr 2, 2021)

Version 13 is out now, compatible with FreeBSD 13. Featuring easier installation using dialog, more graphics driver options, nicer themes and of course bug fixes.

I also made a new video: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jIoSwwz2ak_

The project link is still the same: https://github.com/broozar/installDesktopFreeBSD

Enjoy and let me know if you find any issues.


----------



## n0.0 (Apr 9, 2022)

What happens if erase `adduser` and I put echo?


----------



## Rohman (Jul 10, 2022)

Is darkMate can support uefi


----------

